# Slumpbuster streamer



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Big thanks to FlyFish Dog for suggesting the slumpbuster streamer pattern. While I was at Angler's Xstream last night I picked up the coneheads I would need to tie these as well as a few packs of zonker strips. I tied 2 in this light tan color, and since a buddy of mine is going fly fishing this weekend and wanted some to try for smallies, I tied him a few to take in some of the colors I had available.

Very easy pattern to tie, and I just hope it fishes half as good as it looks.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Instead of the conehead, palmer a larger piece of zonker and you will have a fly that will retrieve 2-3" below the surface. Also a great fly to use with sinking line.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

A very nice fly!! Many variations but this is a Slump Buster though which is designed to be fished with a conehead unlike what you described Rweis. An excellent pattern for low/shalow water conditions. Anything with rabbit is gonna be good no matter what but I like that color scheme. Also Slumpbuster I tie are on #10 T5263 hook which normal size zonkers will be to big for this , I use Pine Squirrel Zonkers on mine but I am wanting to get that color scheme like this one. I want a report on how well you do on it!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

great lookin pattern there.. i may have to try...


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice tie! looks like a great pattern to me!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> A very nice fly!! Many variations but this is a Slump Buster though which is designed to be fished with a conehead unlike what you described Rweis. An excellent pattern for low/shalow water conditions. Anything with rabbit is gonna be good no matter what but I like that color scheme. Also Slumpbuster I tie are on #10 T5263 hook which normal size zonkers will be to big for this , I use Pine Squirrel Zonkers on mine but I am wanting to get that color scheme like this one. I want a report on how well you do on it!


I was able to use it briefly at a friend's pond last Saturday. The water was pretty dirty, I had one small bass take off with it but never got the hook. I was checking out the action in shallow water, and man it looks incredible. Great movement, and I think I have them weighted about right. They fall slowly, conehead down. I tied these in Size 6, and I agree, the rabbit zonkers would be too big for a size 10. I've never heard of or seen pine squirrel zonkers, I will have to check those out.


----------

